# Computer????



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2017)

Running Windows XP x64 edition Using Chrome. 

I use to be able to download the free version of Malware Bytes but my computer is not allowing this now. I would like to clean out the computer. Does anyone have a link I can use or do you have a different program that you use to clean the computer of this stuff. Have not done in awhile and i believe it would help in my speed problems these past few days. 

My anti virus system is Avg free version 2013 That seems to work well. 

Thanks


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 9, 2017)

Hmm ... Malwarebytes is to be used to remove malware that was maliciously installed on your computer ...

What do you mean by "cleaning out" your system?

If you mean defragmenting your hard drive, I prefer Piriform's Defraggler, which can embed itself as part of the Windows operating system for it's normal operations or work as a standalone defragmentation program without replacing the Windows defragmenter.

If you mean removing excess internet cache files and cookies, cleaning out your windows registry, and removing unwanted programs, another program I like from Piriform is their Ccleaner.

I like my Avira antivirus, it's free and in my experience just as good as AVG, which I've used in the past.

To round out my usual PC toolkit that I take with me to help friends and family out with their computer issues, I also bring a copy of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, and CCCP (Combined Community Codec Pack), which helps with playback of pretty much every single video and sound file I've ever come across.... last item in my toolkit is a copy of 7-zip, for easy access to compressed files and folders.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 9, 2017)

John I use zone alarm along with malware bytes  FREE Antivirus Protection for PC - Download Now! .    If you decide to try it I would suggest you disable avg as running to anti virus programs at the same time can cause problems.  I bought malware bytes several years ago when they offered free upgrades for life and they seem to be still honoring that although this latest version has problems in that it will block sites that I use occasionally and know are safe.. ie. in some cases their competition.  
Other software I use occasionally for cleaning up PC's are   CCcleaner  CCleaner - The world's most popular PC cleaner & optimization tool - Piriform
startup monitor  StartupMonitor - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com
Its a small program that sits and monitors the computer and if anything tries to install itself to run on startup it notifies you and you have the choice of allowing it or not.  I always say no, the program will still run if you start it but it may take a second or two longer one example is printer software.  No need to have the drivers etc. running in the background using memory when you don't need them.  About the only time I say yes is when I am doing a cleanup or scan that needs to reboot the computer and then start again.
Another is autoruns  Sysinternals Autoruns - Download
It's a standalone that will run off a flash drive and will list every program on you computer that starts when you start the computer.  There are a lot of them and many are essential so before you tell it to stop and prevent one from running find out what it is.  I generally just type the name of the program into my browser and you can find out what it is.  
The last is Spybot SD  https://www.safer-networking.org/spybot2-own-mirror-2/

I think this link is to the last version that supports xp
I look after the computers for many of the older residents of my small town and these are the tools I use no guarantees with any of them and as the ads say your results may vary.

Hope this helps a little.  Many of the vendors are no longer supporting xp so you may want to look into getting a copy of windows 7 
http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2017)

Skie_M said:


> Hmm ... Malwarebytes is to be used to remove malware that was maliciously installed on your computer ...
> 
> What do you mean by "cleaning out" your system?
> 
> ...



I need to clean the malware off the computer. i defraged yesterday and that is not a problem. I cleaned the disc and that is not a problem. I was at one time able to install Malware Bytes and clean the malware and then I would erase it because I do not want more than one security things running. Have had good luck with AVG. It is an older version because the newer one will not load because it is not supported with XP.


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 9, 2017)

I also use Piriform CCleaner and DeFraggler. To do a good virus scan got to https://www.eset.com/us/home/online-scanner/  and use the free online virus scanner. It works great. Have used it at work to clear the cryptic virus some body downloaded. It's a real nasty one and it found it and cleared it out.

You probable know that Chrome is no longer supporting XP. Mozilla-Firefox is still providing updates for XP


----------



## chartle (Mar 9, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> I need to clean the malware off the computer. i defraged yesterday and that is not a problem. I cleaned the disc and that is not a problem. I was at one time able to install Malware Bytes and clean the malware and then I would erase it because I do not want more than one security things running. Have had good luck with AVG. It is an older version because the newer one will not load because it is not supported with XP.



Do you have any indications that you have anything like malware running on your computer that could be slowing it down? 

I used to clean virus and malware infections for a living and malware is not a normal thing thats just on computers. Malwarebytes may find things all the time but what its removing is not necessarily malware or slowing down your computer. Also what to say with new fast hard drives and the new NTFS file systems defraging hasn't been required for years. 

As for XP, more and more things are no longer going to run on XP. At some point Chrome and AVG may also stop running. I don't even think you can download Chrome on an XP computer. i think its been a few years.

I'm the IT person at work and we have a few XP computers running little things like time clock apps or other apps and some things like IE just stop working and i have to come up with a work around like FireFox.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 9, 2017)

Hmmm .. it seems that Malwarebytes Anti-Malware is now known as just Malwarebytes .... they have a new 3.0 version, but it doesn't support XP at all.

I have some older computer tools archived, I'll see what I have real quick that I could send your way ...

OK ... this is what I have archived:

MBAM-SETUP.EXE  (file version 1.36.0.0) downloaded in 5/9/2009
MBAM-SETUP-1.65.0.1400.EXE (file version in title) downloaded in 1/14/2010
MBAM-SETUP-2.0.1.1004.EXE (file version in title) downloaded in 4/23/2014
MB3-SETUP-35891.35891-3.0.6.1469-1075.EXE (file version 3.0.6.1469) downloaded 3/9/2017 (this one probably wont help you one bit ...)


----------



## chartle (Mar 9, 2017)

Skie_M said:


> OK ... this is what I have archived:
> 
> MBAM-SETUP.EXE  (file version 1.36.0.0) downloaded in 5/9/2009
> MBAM-SETUP-1.65.0.1400.EXE (file version in title) downloaded in 1/14/2010
> ...



Problem is I wouldn't expect those older versions to get any updated definitions. In fact I think at some point the EXE's didn't come with any definitions and just downloaded them at install.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2017)

chartle said:


> Skie_M said:
> 
> 
> > OK ... this is what I have archived:
> ...




Cliff I do not know what is happening to my computer. Certain sites just are not loading any more or are loading real slow. Ebay is one, Bing is another and a few more as I click on them. I at one time had a problem with my modem and I use to shut it down and reboot it. But about 6 months ago I put a new one in. Everything was working fine. Yes I am on DSL and things are slow but never this slow. I do know XP is no longer technically supported. From what I heard though they are still supported for small business and there is a download for that but I am afraid to download anything because I have no idea what I am doing. I always was able to download Malware bytes and clean whatever malware was on the computer and it always found something. Not sure if it did anything but I always thought it was a good idea to run. Then I would uninstall it. Did not need something else running in the background. Now they switched to an updated version and will not install on my computer.

As far as firefox goes I had used that for awhile but ran into all kinds of problems and switched to Chrome and until a couple days ago things were running well. Going in and out of all my sites with no problem. 

So something is slowing the computer down and not sure what to do.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 9, 2017)

I would suggest ...


Use Ccleaner to clean your registry and clear your internet cache ... include cookies, but make sure you have also written down (for safekeeping) your login and password information for all your favorite places.

Also use Ccleaner to check that you don't have programs starting when you boot your system, and to uninstall and clean out any programs you know you don't want on your system.  Things running in the background from bootup are not always apparent as resource hogs that slow your system down.


Next, run your antivirus in the highest mode it works in ... advanced heuristics, whatever it's got.  Check all connected drives, or better yet disconnect your external drives and just check your internal ones.  Leave the externals disconnected while you locate the issues you are facing ... it's just like troubleshooting an electrical circuit.  (I noticed we both have an electronics background.)


I sent you a PM with a link to my OneDrive shared folder, I've archived a few versions of MalwareBytes Anti-Malware over the years.  I also used Windows XP SP2 for a very long time, so at least one of those will work on installing in your system ... I'm just hoping that whatever you've picked up wont pick up MBAM's stealth install and also wont evade the malicious code check...  

I've sent an email to MalwareBytes on your behalf, asking if their legacy downloads could be made available.  I included your operating system information (Windows XP x64), so hopefully they make a download link available that will work for you.


----------



## chartle (Mar 9, 2017)

jttheclockman;1910703

Cliff I do not know what is happening to my computer. Certain sites just are not loading any more or are loading real slow. Ebay is one said:
			
		

> I would check any extensions that are in Chrome that could be running for certain sites but I doubt its malware.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2017)

OK the last time I had something funky happen to my computer I changed the batteries in my keyboard and mouse and it corrected things. well I just did that today and it seems at least for now has everything running smooth again. I was able to get into all forums and sites no problem and clicked in and out of programs. Have wireless devices. 

So my question is can something as simple as changing batteries correct these things??? I need to get more AA batteries.  I will try again tomorrow afternoon when seems things are more busy on the air waves.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 9, 2017)

changed batteries = stronger wireless signal .... less apt to be interrupted or drowned out in frequency noise.

Also ... with the stronger signal, you're less likely to be dealing with missed mouse clicks and such.

You may wish to look into good quality wired devices, if this type of thing becomes too annoying or frustrating to deal with.


I'm a gamer, as well ... I know about all the latest gamer apparatus and wireless advances lately.  I also know that all my friends shun these devices like the plague ... because if there's one single thing we cannot abide, it's to lose control of our games due to low battery power.  

No good gamer in their right mind uses wireless keyboards, mice, or headsets.... not without a very good supply of fresh replacement batteries, and those are expensive and require good maintenance - not something a typical gamer sets time aside for.  If they have time, they should be leveling up or farming better gear.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2017)

Not a gamer and had and still have wired devices but the wires were a pain in the butt. I like these and will just have to be more aware of this. I changed those batteries the last time on a whim and it worked so now i know. Lets hope this is the problem and it is solved. Can not be without my IAP  at least till the back heals. 

Going to get interesting. Have snow coming in tomorrow after a 65 degree day today and they have an eye on a huge storm for Tues. That one could break me. What a weird winter this has been. I never remember anything like this before. Set a record for the warmest Feb in history here. Now back to winter. Teens for the weekend.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 9, 2017)

Mmmm .... I understand your current mobility is an issue... right now wireless devices are your friends, and you should have someone run out to pick up extra batteries for you, just in case.

For general use, though ... a setup that keeps wires from becoming a clutter or a trip hazard is a better long-term solution.  Plus, if your devices are more than a few years old, you should upgrade to the latest versions, which have battery-saving programming built in for better battery life and overall reliability.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2017)

If i have to change batteries once a month I am ahead of the game. This computer system is old and it maybe nearing its end of life so for right now I am a happy camper again. As I said I hope this was the case. Right now it sure does seem that way.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 10, 2017)

chartle said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I need to clean the malware off the computer. i defraged yesterday and that is not a problem. I cleaned the disc and that is not a problem. I was at one time able to install Malware Bytes and clean the malware and then I would erase it because I do not want more than one security things running. Have had good luck with AVG. It is an older version because the newer one will not load because it is not supported with XP.
> ...



I use Mozilla Firefox as my search engine... got a notice this week that as of Sept they will no longer be supporting updates on XP... going to have to update or get new computer... since I'm still working on a 2002 version of a Dell desktop, probably will switch to a laptop running Win7 in short near future...I don't like lap tops as the keyboards aren't comfortable to me, but that is the way of the future.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 10, 2017)

Running XP is a disaster waiting to happen. Microsoft stopped supporting it long ago and it's got numerous unpatched security holes which can't be defended.

You should be running Windows 7 at a minimum.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 10, 2017)

TellicoTurning said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...




I am with you Chuck. I hate lap tops or Ipads or anything that small. My fingers are too big to use those keyboards and I could never get used to not having a mouse to move around. 






GaryMGg said:


> Running XP is a disaster waiting to happen. Microsoft stopped supporting it long ago and it's got numerous unpatched security holes which can't be defended.
> 
> You should be running Windows 7 at a minimum.




I know I know. I just do not know how to change over all that stuff. Probably cost me more than what this computer is worth any more. I wish I could rely on that patch that is out there for XP and small business. They will support it till 2019 is what I hear. I have backed up all my stuff on a seperate hard drive.


----------



## chartle (Mar 10, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> So my question is can something as simple as changing batteries correct these things??? I need to get more AA batteries.  I will try again tomorrow afternoon when seems things are more busy on the air waves.



I agree that what you saw as slowness was missed mouse clicks. So you hit a link and nothing happens and then you hit it again it works and in your mind you think its just slow and just now reacted to the first click. 

I slowly moved back to wireless at home. My son how is a gamer only uses gaming, good ones not the hyped ones, wired controllers.


----------



## chartle (Mar 10, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> I know I know. I just do not know how to change over all that stuff. Probably cost me more than what this computer is worth any more. I wish I could rely on that patch that is out there for XP and small business. They will support it till 2019 is what I hear. I have backed up all my stuff on a seperate hard drive.



Ok I dug a bit and found what you are talking about. The issue is that this will give you some updates but Chrome or FireFox could at any time just stop working (I think IE gave up years ago.)

I find Gmail complains when I go on my old computer I use to run my special printers. Which yes I too know I need to get the special software moved over but its a tad scary since you have to turn it off on PC before turning it on on another.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 17, 2017)

TellicoTurning said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



If you get a 17" laptop it has a full sized keyboard.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 17, 2017)

This is a very good malware remover...in fact malwarebytes just bought it and added it to it's stable of utilities

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/adwcleaner/


----------



## lopis (Mar 21, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Running Windows XP x64 edition Using Chrome.
> 
> 
> My anti virus system is Avg free version 2013 That seems to work well.
> ...



Try Ccleaner or any online virus cleaner like VirusTotal, for example. It's free


----------



## JRK (Mar 21, 2019)

Google Microsoft malicious software removal tool.  You can download it free from Microsoft.  Not sure if it supports XP or not.  It seems to do a good job when I've tried it.

You can leave it on your desktop, there is no installation to worry about.  You just run it as needed.  They update it periodically.

Someone else recommended windows 7.  Your computer is pretty old and may not be able to handle a new operating system.  I would recommend a new computer with at least windows 7.  Windows 10 would be better because they will support it longer.  

Wish Microsoft would stop putting out new operating systems.  I think they do it so everyone has to upgrade eventually and they make more $$.  Sounds like the next windows version will come with some kind of license fee which will need to paid on a monthly/yearly basis.   They have already started doing this with MS Office.

Jerry


----------



## chartle (Mar 21, 2019)

Note Zombie thread. :hypnotized:


----------



## penicillin (Mar 28, 2019)

chartle said:


> Note Zombie thread. :hypnotized:


Good point, but I will respond with updated information. Here is current thinking, as of 28 March 2019:

Windows XP is dead. If you are online and using Windows XP, your computer is infected and will become re-infected over and over, even if you think you "cleaned" it. 

Windows 7 will be dead in nine months. The same thing that is happening to Windows XP computers will start happening to Windows 7 computers. There will be an unending string of infections, viruses, and malware. Now is the time to get ready to update. For some, it is too late already. Get moving!

Background: 
With every monthly security update, Microsoft "informs" the bad hackers where to look to attack Windows XP computers. When Microsoft releases fixes for security bugs in newer versions of Windows, a surprising percentage of those bugs affect Windows XP, too. The same thing is about to happen to Windows 7. As of this writing, 1/3 of all Windows computers run Windows 7 (February 2019). 

Those anti-virus, anti-malware, and "cleanup" tools are not as helpful as the hype would lead you to believe. I suppose that most of the well-known ones are better than nothing, but others are ineffective, and some are harmful. They are no substitute for a properly updated current operating system. The people who rely on them to "clean" their obsolete systems are taking shortcuts and doing themselves a disservice. You can't keep running a car forever. Additives and liquid sealers may help you limp along, but eventually you must rebuild or replace the engine. 

*WHAT YOU SHOULD DO:*

*If you are running Windows XP or Windows 7, then plan your upgrade to Windows 10. Start now. You are out of time. *

On 11 February 2020, bad hackers will begin scanning the internet for vulnerable Windows 7 computers. That's the day when Microsoft will release updates for newer versions of Windows, but not Windows 7. You can bet that some of those fixes affect Windows 7, which won't get fixed. Be ready.


----------



## EdM (Mar 29, 2019)

For those needing some actual assistance, I posted a trade for computing services earlier this week.

My advice;

1. If you're running XP, forget it ! Most computers that were designed for XP cannot, or should not, be upgraded to Windows 7 or 10, as the CPU, memory, and most device drivers will probably not work. I haven't seen an XP computer reliably upgraded in over 5 years.

2. If you're running Windows 7 Home edition, you may see things stop working as soon as the support deadline is reached. For those running Windows 7 Pro, I predict that the resources available to support it in businesses will remain for at least 1-2 years beyond that date. The IT Pro community and resources available for support of Win 7 Pro are extensive, and it's not going away any time soon IMHO !

3. For those who have seen their computers slow down over time as upgrades are installed, this is a fairly common occurrence. 
The info available to optimize Win 7 & 10 computers is vast.
The first thing I would recommend is that you completely disable the Microsoft services that tend to max out the CPU or Disc utilization. 
These include "Superfetch", "Microsoft Indexing", which I always disable. 

4. If you are going to keep the computer for at least a year, consider upgrading the hard drive to solid state (SSD). for 50 - 70 bucks, and RAM memory. You'll get a significant performance boost, for very little money.

The detailed steps to accomplish this are beyond the scope of this forum, however the PCmag and Computerworld resources are fairly simple to understand for non-technical people. I would NOT recommend messing with the registry in any way, as that can totally disable your computer if not done correctly.

Just Google "improve performance of Windows 7 and 10" to get the details. 

Good luck !  To me, upgrading is as satisfying as pen turning, although it is never as pretty !!!!1

Ed


----------

